# Faster Than A Speeding Bullet...



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Having received RLT 15 quartz chrono the other day, complete with it's ETA G10 21A 7 jewel movement, it made me realise just how good the Seiko 7T59 movement is....

The ETA only goes to 1/10th sec and can only display that once the chrono is stopped









The Seiko goes to 1/100th sec (worlds first analogue 1/100th sec) and shows that while the chrono is running...ok, you can't really read it because that hand is flying round faster than a speeding bullet









...and I bought this watch in 1994 before I was into watches etc







. Sadly I never wear it, too much gold for my liking (







) but it broke new ground and is much sought after by Seiko collectors:

Chrono Stopped:










Chrono Running : 1/10sec shutter speed:










Chrono Running : 1/40sec shutter speed:










Chrono Running : 1/200sec shutter speed:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Crikey Paul.







Good bit of picture taking.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks Stan.









You should hear it as well when the chrono is running....sounds like an electric drill
















Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I've always wondered how acurate they are compared to a digital 1/100th. Must be some room for play and slack in that hand wizzing round that fast.

Fantastic watch, a hrological 1st. As you say Paul pity it's gold but I seem to remember all watches of the era being the same gilt finish. I blame Thatcher!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Mind your fingers Paul.


----------

